# Can't seem to open up closed videos, etc.



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Several weeks ago, I posted on the now-closed thread concerning trojans picked up while viewing 
certain sites on HT. Had to take it to my tech geek twice to cleanse it of it's demon seed. Apparently, 
he took out the ability for me to view videos; when I come to a thread where one is listed, and I 
try to open it, it comes up as a black/blank screen and if I hover the cursor over the upper right 
corner, I'll usually see the word "block" come up. Nothing that I've done behind the scenes seems 
to help in getting this fixed. I know, I know, I could just call up the tech and have him help me ......
but figured this was faster, easier and I might actually learn something in the process. Any suggestions?? 
I'm missing out on a lot of great things, but I'm sure the thought process was to try and protect 
my 'puter from picking up any more nasties.....:viking::hair


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

have taken a gander, but not a single one has offered up any advice???

Hmmmm......perhaps not interesting enough.......okay......here's some other information that I've 
since discovered that might help; some of it seems to have occurred within the last few days, so I'm
not sure what that means either. I'm also unable to post pics to threads using tiny pics; the photos 
transfer okay to the pickup site, but then it won't give the address necessary to post it here. 
Another thing, when checking threads out and how you can use the cursor to 'hover' over the thread 
title and normally read a bit more about what's 'inside'......it won't do that anymore either! 

Now.....anyone got any suggestions? PLEASE......:shrug:


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I really don't think how interesting it is has any thing to do with your getting an answer to your question. I think it has everything to do with the right person (one with an answer) reading your post. 
Here's what I would do: I would take it back to the guy that claims to have cleaned it of the trojan it supposedly had. I think there was either something (another trojan?) "hiding behind a door" and he missed it, or he touched something he shouldn't have. My opinion is the second possibility would be more difficult to find.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Asuming you have the latest version of adobe flash and are not running no scripts I would have to guess that your guy turned off one of your options in one of your program settings in your control panel. Figuring out which one will take forever. I personally would expect the computer guy to fix the problem without charge since he is the one who flipped the switch.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Your 'guy' turned something off, without knowing what its a guessing game.
Take it back to him and have him turn it on.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Or use your restore function, and go back as far as possible.


----------

